# HOST DNS ip's?



## CoolDemon (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello,

I tried to install freebsd today and i don't know where to setup dns ip's  usually in linux centos it was right after the ip, netmask.. without that nothing is working, i can't access ssh or internet

where to set that in freebsd?
I want to install freebsd tomorrow again from the beginning! please help.


----------



## Speedy (Jul 12, 2009)

It's no different in FreeBSD.
/etc/resolv.conf is the file you need to edit.
man resolv.conf for details.


----------



## aragon (Jul 13, 2009)

eg.


```
nameserver 1.2.3.4
nameserver 5.6.7.8
```

in resolv.conf


----------



## CoolDemon (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks ï¿½e


----------

